# Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird



## Cey (26. April 2012)

*Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Hallo!

Overclockers.com hat eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht, die die deutlich höheren Kerntemperaturen bei Ivy Bridge plausibel erklären würde. Zwar sei die Leistungsdichte gestiegen - dies sei jedoch nicht der springende Punkt, der für die 20° C Temperaturerhöhung verantwortlich sei. Viel eher läge es wohl daran, *dass Intel zwischen Die und Heatspreader Wärmeleitpaste anstatt Lötzinn platziert hat*. Dies führe zu einer deutlich schlechteren Wärmeabfuhr und würde damit genau die Probleme verursachen, die beim Übertakten auftreten: Trotz geringer Gesamtwärmeleistung von Ivy Bridge werden die Kerne deutlich wärmer beim Übertakten, weil die Wärme vom Die nicht effektiv an den Kühler abgeführt werden kann.

Durch den Einsatz der Wärmeleitpaste könne jedoch der Heatspreader leichter entfernt werden prinzipiell... viel Spaß beim Übertakten! 

Quelle: www.overclockers.com


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

WLP kann auch günstiger sein als Lötzinn.


----------



## P/L (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Das wäre ja schon *richtig* dumm von Intel! So richtig kann ich das auch nicht glauben. Man zahlt für die K-Modelle doch immerhin schon mehr und dann kastrarieren die wissentlich ihr eigenes Produkt ?! Man stelle sich das mal vor, wenn es wahr ist und Intel es beibehalten würde.

Bei den PC-Gamern wird AMD dann zukünftigt wieder mehr CPUs absetzen können


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



P/L schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon *richtig* dumm von Intel! So richtig kann ich das auch nicht glauben. Man zahlt für die K-Modelle doch immerhin schon mehr und dann kastrarieren die wissentlich ihr eigenes Produkt ?! Man stelle sich das mal vor, wenn es wahr ist und Intel es beibehalten würde.
> 
> Bei den PC-Gamern wird AMD dann zukünftigt wieder mehr CPUs absetzen können


 Letzteres ist einfach nur lächerlich:
Ein Intel Ivy oder Sandy schafft im Standardtakt mehr als du jeden Bulldozer hochtakten kannst.


----------



## belle (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Alle, die ihre CPU köpfen und ohne Heatspreader betreiben wird es freuen.
Aber was, wenn man das nicht macht und die Paste nach 2-3 Jahren hart ist?


----------



## Infernalracing (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wie bekommt man den Heatspreader eigentlich ab ohne die CPU zu Beschädigen, gibt es da eine Trick?


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den Heatspreader eigentlich ab ohne die CPU zu Beschädigen, gibt es da eine Trick?


 Dazu mal:


True Monkey schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Da ich es bin der das Bügeleisen erwähnt hat sag ich auch kurz wie es geht
> 
> ...


MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Rollora schrieb:


> Letzteres ist einfach nur lächerlich:
> Ein Intel Ivy oder Sandy schafft im Standardtakt mehr als du jeden Bulldozer hochtakten kannst. Wer sich da einen Bulldozer kauft für Games ist einfach nur eines: realitätsfremd, oder dumm.



naja, dumm würde ich das nicht nennen, ich hab ne am3 plattform und werde, wenn ich aufrüste, wieder zu amd greifen, alleine um geld zu sparen.

Die paar FPS, die man eh nicht merkt, stören mich nicht.

@ Wärmeleitpaste anstatt Lötzinn: Wenn das wirklich war ist, dann hat Intel sich ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Bestimmt kommen bald OC Modelle mit "speziellem" Headspreader raus  Für einen kleinen Aufpreis natürlich


----------



## L-man (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

so neu ist das nicht wirklich habe ich vor ein paar Tagen schon in irgendeinem Artikel auf der Main gelesen. Da die CPU´s im Moment ohne jegliche Konkurrenz sind kann INtel sich das erlauben.


----------



## butter_milch (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Die Frage die ich mir jetzt stelle: Welche Generation ist besser für (z.B.) 4,5 GHz-Betrieb geeignet, Sandy oder Ivy? Pro, Contra?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



belle schrieb:


> Alle, die ihre CPU köpfen und ohne Heatspreader betreiben wird es freuen.
> Aber was, wenn man das nicht macht und die Paste nach 2-3 Jahren hart ist?


 
Da der HS "dicht" aufsitzt also weder Luft rein noch Feuchtigkeit rauskommt kann da auch nix hart werden


----------



## Floletni (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Ich glaube eher das es an der amssiv geschrumpfen Fläche der CPU Kerne liegt. Ivy Kerne besitzen mehr Transistoren die auf einer kleineren Fläche untergebracht werden. Man kann sich ja denken was das heißt...

20°C kommen nicht nur wegen dem Austausch von Lötzinn durch WLP zustande.

Edit: Mein Reden Incredible Alk


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wenn dem wirklich so ist dass Intel da WLP statt Zinn verwendet wird das vermutlich seinen Teil beisteuern - den großen Abstand zu Sandy macht das aber nicht aus. Warum?

Betreibt man Ivy Bridge ohne OC oder mit leichtem OC, also bei vielleicht etwas über 4 GHz, so bleibt die CPU in etwa gleich warm wie es Sandy auch tun würde. Da Ivy prinzipiell etwas weniger Abwärme hat (vgl TDP) kann das davon kommen dass man WLP statt Zinn nutzt.
Wenn man aber stärker übertaktet steigt die Temperatur von Ivy verglichen mit Sandy unverhältnismäßig stark an - das KANN nur daran liegen, dass Ivy auch unverhältnismäßig viel mehr Abwärme pro Fläche (!) erzeugt - die WLP (oder das Zinn) kann ja nicht "wissen" was die CPU grade tut .
Der Grund für die sehr hohen Temps bei starker Übertaktung muss also woanders liegen - und da ist doch die viel höhere Packungsdichte der Transistoren plus der massiv geschrumpfte Die Kandidat Nummer 1.


----------



## spinal227 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



P/L schrieb:


> ...und dann kastrarieren die wissentlich ihr eigenes Produkt ?! Man stelle sich das mal vor, wenn es wahr ist und Intel es beibehalten würde.


 
Macht Intel (und nicht nur Intel) schon lange, siehe z.B. die Atom-Plattform.


----------



## ...MDK... (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

könnte auch reine verkaufs strategie sein.
wenn ich mir so überlege ich habe zur zeit einen 2600k auf 4.5ghz im 24h betrieb und die leistung reicht 
mir bestimmt noch eine weile ergo werde ich ivy ganz sicher überspringen und intel kein geld von mir sehen.

vielleicht denken sie auch schon an die nächste generation who knows..

cheers


----------



## Hugo78 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir jetzt stelle: Welche Generation ist besser für (z.B.) 4,5 GHz-Betrieb geeignet, Sandy oder Ivy? Pro, Contra?


 
Kommt drauf an ob die WLP gut aufgetragen ist.
Bei Modellen wo das nicht der Fall ist, geht mit jedem mehr an Spannung das du für höhere Taktraten brauchts, auch die Temperatur durch die Decke.
Hast du dagegen ein gutes Modell erwischt, sollte Ivy immernoch Vorteile ggü. Sandy haben.

Also eine schlechte CPU + mangelhafte WLP = doppelt so kacke zu übertakten.
Beispiel - http://www.abload.de/img/oc_scaling_sandy_smal6cpl3.png

Hier steht Ivy schon mit 4,3GHz schlechter da als Sandy.



...MDK... schrieb:


> könnte auch reine verkaufs strategie sein.
> wenn ich mir so überlege ich habe zur zeit einen 2600k auf 4.5ghz im 24h betrieb und die leistung reicht
> mir bestimmt noch eine weile ergo werde ich ivy ganz sicher überspringen und intel kein geld von mir sehen.
> 
> ...


 
In jedem Fall.
Ivy kommt ja mit einer Reihe von Features (PCIe 3.0, natives USB3.0, 22nm, bessere GFX).

Für Haswell braucht man da noch ein paar PR Stunts und hier einen Bug  bei Ivy zupflanzen den man dann bei Hasell beseitigt, wäre nur logisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Für Haswell braucht man da noch ein paar PR Stunts und hier einen Bug  bei Ivy zupflanzen den man dann bei Hasell beseitigt, wäre nur logisch.


 
Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass das der Grund ist. Ich meine wie viele der Ivy-Käufer wissen denn, dass bei höherem OC Ivy heißer wird als Sandy? Die paar Nerds hier im Forum (und in anderen Foren) und das wars. Der größte Teil der verkauften Ivys wird in ihrem Leben niemals übertaktet werden und daher auch niemals Temperaturprobleme bekommen (DAU mal ausgeschlossen).

Einen Bug einzubauen um Haswell nachher besser dastehen zu lassen ist zwar nicht völliger Blödsinn aber dann müsste man auch einen Bug wählen den mehr als vielleicht 1% der Kunden bemerken/kennen.


----------



## OdlG (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob die WLP gut aufgetragen ist.
> Bei Modellen wo das nicht der Fall ist, geht mit jedem mehr an Spannung das du für höhere Taktraten brauchts, auch die Temperatur durch die Decke.
> Hast du dagegen ein gutes Modell erwischt, sollte Ivy immernoch Vorteile ggü. Sandy haben.
> 
> ...


 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass das der Grund ist. Ich meine wie viele der Ivy-Käufer wissen denn, dass bei höherem OC Ivy heißer wird als Sandy? Die paar Nerds hier im Forum (und in anderen Foren) und das wars. Der größte Teil der verkauften Ivys wird in ihrem Leben niemals übertaktet werden und daher auch niemals Temperaturprobleme bekommen (DAU mal ausgeschlossen).
> 
> Einen Bug einzubauen um Haswell nachher besser dastehen zu lassen ist zwar nicht völliger Blödsinn aber dann müsste man auch einen Bug wählen den mehr als vielleicht 1% der Kunden bemerken/kennen.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein ein so auffälliges Problem "extra" integriert. Gerade in Deutschland gibt es genügend Leute, die unvernünftigerweise bei jeder Generation zuschlagen. Wir haben ja das Geld^^

Ich hoffe aber noch, dass Intel das ändert. Ein wenig werde ich wohl noch warten bis ich Ivy kaufe... Noch ein Jahr warten werde ich aber nicht. Ein E350 nervt dann i.wann zu sehr xD


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Für Haswell braucht man da noch ein paar PR Stunts und hier einen Bug  bei Ivy zupflanzen den man dann bei Hasell beseitigt, wäre nur logisch.



Ironie?


----------



## FreezerX (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Die Erklärung trifft den Nagel nicht auf dem Kopf, denn die Wärmeisolation kommt weniger aus der Wärmeleitung (lambda) der Paste, sondern aus dem Wärmeübergang (alpha). Beide Größen (alpha und lambda) sind Wärmewiderstände, aber aus Erfahrung hat alpha den deutlich größeren Einfluss hier.

Ich denke, dass es zwei Gründe gibt, die ineinander greifen.:
(1) Geringerer Wärmeübergang und geringere Wärmeleitung der Paste gegenüber Lot
(2) Die Leistungsdichte (25% weniger Chipfläche, <25% weniger Energieaufnahme)


----------



## violinista7000 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Rollora schrieb:


> Letzteres ist einfach nur lächerlich:
> Ein Intel Ivy oder Sandy schafft im Standardtakt mehr als du jeden Bulldozer hochtakten kannst.


 
Der Junge ist ein Kabelverknoter, sei ein kleines bisschen nachsichtig mit ihm 



> Mitglied seit:13.03.2012 Beiträge: 49



----------------

Ob diese "Lösung" auf Dauer gut ist? Es ist wie immer, es fehlt die Langzeit-Erfahrung.


----------



## Kubiac (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da der HS "dicht" aufsitzt also weder Luft rein noch Feuchtigkeit rauskommt kann da auch nix hart werden



Die HS ist nicht luftdicht aufgeklebt. Luft dehnt sich, wenn erwährmt, aus. 
Kannst dir vorstellen, was passieren würde, oder?


----------



## Cey (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Gab es zwischen dem Core i7-860 (45 nm) und dem Core i7-2600K (32 nm) irgendwelche Temperaturunterschiede groß? Ich kann mich an keine erinnern. Und das, obwohl die TDP konstant geblieben ist, also beide 95W zogen. Der Die von Sandy Bridge wurde jedoch auch kleiner - defakto hat sich die Leistungsdichte von Lynnfield auf Sandy Bridge doch mindestens genauso stark erhöht relativ wie Sandy -> Ivy Bridge.

Die Erklärung, dass die Hitze von den Dies aufgrund der Wärmeleitpaste nicht an den Heatspreader so effektiv wie früher abgeführt werden kann und daher ein kleiner Hitzestau entsteht, finde ich viel plausibler ehrlich gesagt.

Man kann es ja ganz einfach testen: Heatspreader abmachen und Tests neu durchführen. Wenn die Temperatur dann wie früher ist, wenn nicht niedriger, war's die Wärmeleitpaste. Wenn nicht - limitiert die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Chips selbst.

Silizium selbst besitzt übrigens mit 150 W/mK eine sehr hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit, daher limitiert viel eher die Paste (5 W/mK hat overclockers.com mal für die veranschlagt).


----------



## Rollora (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Naja, das kannst du nicht vergleichen (i7 860 und SB). Denn: die Architektur bei SB wurde schon überarbeitet und zweitens: es kann ein paar mal ein shrink gut gehen, aber irgendwann ist halt eine Grenze erreicht wo soch das alles gegenseitig aufschaukelt.


----------



## Floletni (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Grenze erreicht würde ich nicht sagen. Es ist wohl eher das man mit den neuen Transistoren erstmal Erfahrrungen sammeln muss und die Fertigung sich noch weiterentwickelt (mehr Ausbeute, besser Qualität).

Vielleicht wird man in Zukunft besser mit Luft übertakten können. Mit Stickstoff usw. gehen sie ja ganz gut, weil Ivy niedrige Temperaturen besser verträgt.


----------



## Cey (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Soll PCGH doch mal einfach eine ihrerer Test-CPUs hernehmen und den Heatspreader entfernen... die Ergebnisse würden bestimmt sehr viele international interessieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Die HS ist nicht luftdicht aufgeklebt. Luft dehnt sich, wenn erwährmt, aus.
> Kannst dir vorstellen, was passieren würde, oder?


 
Ja, der Druck unter dem HS steigt minimal an (Bei einer Temperaturerhöhung von 20 auf 100°C was sehr viel wäre grade mal um ca. 30%, also rund 300 Millibar Überdruck bei perfekter Dichtheit - nichts was da was zum platzen bringen könnte worauf du vermutlich anspielst).
Das wars.

Aber selbst wenn es dafür eine Lösung gibt die nicht 100%tig dicht ist würde es trotzdem ewig dauern bis da irgendwas austrocknet.



Cey schrieb:


> Soll PCGH doch mal einfach eine ihrerer Test-CPUs  hernehmen und den Heatspreader entfernen... die Ergebnisse würden  bestimmt sehr viele international interessieren.


 
Dafür.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wir hatten das mit der WPL bei IVB DT bereits in unserem Test bestätigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir hatten das mit der WPL bei IVB DT bereits in unserem Test bestätigt.


 
Könnt ihr mit irgendeiner eurer Test-CPUs mal nen "geköpften" Test machen? Einfach um mal zu sehen was der IHS da wirklich an "Isolation" ausmacht?
Da gibts doch bestimmt nen armen Praktikanten dem man das anhängen kann wenn beim entfernen des IHS die CPU hops geht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wenn wir mal zu viele Ivys "über" haben oder eine stirbt, ja. Allerdings sind CPUs idR kaum tot zu kriegen.


----------



## Infernalracing (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mit irgendeiner eurer Test-CPUs mal nen "geköpften" Test machen? Einfach um mal zu sehen was der IHS da wirklich an "Isolation" ausmacht?
> Da gibts doch bestimmt nen armen Praktikanten dem man das anhängen kann wenn beim entfernen des IHS die CPU hops geht...


 Das fände ich auch Klasse!
(Das mit dem Test, nicht das mit dem Praktikanten!-)


----------



## MonKAY (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wenn man die CPU köpft, wie sieht es dann beim CPU Kühler mit dem Abstand aus?
Sollte ja nicht so ein großer Unterschied zwischen CPU mit IHS und CPU ohne IHS sein, oder?

Falls es dazu einen Test mit positiven Ergebnis bei der Köpfung gibt würde ich diese wirklich in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal zu viele Ivys "über" haben oder eine stirbt, ja. Allerdings sind CPUs idR kaum tot zu kriegen.


 
naja wenn sie schon tot ist könnt ihr sie ja nicht mehr testen ohne IHS... also warten bis ihr eine "übrig" habt 



MonKAY schrieb:


> Wenn man die CPU köpft, wie sieht es dann beim CPU Kühler mit dem Abstand aus?
> Sollte ja nicht so ein großer Unterschied zwischen CPU mit IHS und CPU ohne IHS sein, oder?


 
ich denke nicht dass die Kühlerkonstruktionen ein Problem damit hätten nen Millimeter tiefer zu sitzen... zumindest bei meinem könnte man die Schrauben noch 2-3mm weiter anziehen wenn nötig.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

mal sehen wer zu erst die eier in der hose hat und  schaut was drunter ist


----------



## Bambusbar (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Man könnte ja n Kupferplättchen dazwischen legen um den Höhenunterschied auszugleichen


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (27. April 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Wenn man die CPU köpft, wie sieht es dann beim CPU Kühler mit dem Abstand aus?
> Sollte ja nicht so ein großer Unterschied zwischen CPU mit IHS und CPU ohne IHS sein, oder?
> 
> Falls es dazu einen Test mit positiven Ergebnis bei der Köpfung gibt würde ich diese wirklich in erwägung ziehen.


 
hmm müsste mal schauen das gab es schon öfter manche hatten bessere temps und andere keine großen unterschiede.

HowTo : Wie man einen Core 2 Duo enthauptet : User-Testberichte aus Hardware, Software & Multimedia - Forum TecCentral
an sich nichts neues


----------



## Marule (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob die WLP gut aufgetragen ist.
> Bei Modellen wo das nicht der Fall ist, geht mit jedem mehr an Spannung das du für höhere Taktraten brauchts, auch die Temperatur durch die Decke.
> Hast du dagegen ein gutes Modell erwischt, sollte Ivy immernoch Vorteile ggü. Sandy haben.
> 
> ...


 
Finde ich auch realistisch


----------



## Airboume (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Das ist aber echt ein K.O. Kreterium für mich für Ivy.
Hab mich so drauf gefreut, aber wenn die Temps aufgrund von WLP zwischen IHS und Die rund 15-20°C höher sind... 
Wollen wir hoffen, dass Intel da nochmal nachbessert oder meinetwegen auch für 10€ mehr wieder zinn zwischenpackt.
Mich wunderts, dass das gleiche bei einer k-Version ist. Ich verstehs ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich kann nicht genug mit dem Kopf schütteln - mahn ey. 

Aber, wenn PCGH die Zeit mal einen Ivy enthauptet wäre das echt richtig cool!
Ich weise aber an dieser stelle mal darauf hin, was im Link meines Vor-vorposters stand:


> Da normale Luftkühler oft sehr schwer sind könnten  diese evtl. die DIE zerdrücken. Jeh nach Befestigungsart des Luftkühlers  könnte es auch sein das nicht genügend Anpressdruck aufgebaut werden  kann, dadurch das der IHS fehlt, so das die CPU zu heiss wird.
> Ich würde also nur eine CPU köpfen wenn eine Wasserkühlung vorhanden ist !


Ich persönlich würde die CPU sowieso unter Wasser setzten, aber dies spricht eher für einen minderen Teil des Forums.
Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren könntet, auch mit Wakü.

LG


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass das der Grund ist. Ich meine wie viele der Ivy-Käufer wissen denn, dass bei höherem OC Ivy heißer wird als Sandy? Die paar Nerds hier im Forum (und in anderen Foren) und das wars. Der größte Teil der verkauften Ivys wird in ihrem Leben niemals übertaktet werden und daher auch niemals Temperaturprobleme bekommen (DAU mal ausgeschlossen).



Eben. Die allermeisten CPUs werden nie aus ihrer Standardankleidung herauskommen.
Und darin sind sie eben sparsamer als Sandy und das ist das Entscheidende. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einen Bug einzubauen um Haswell nachher besser dastehen zu lassen ist zwar nicht völliger Blödsinn aber dann müsste man auch einen Bug wählen den mehr als vielleicht 1% der Kunden bemerken/kennen.


 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Intel absichtlich einen Bug einbaut.
Stell dir mal vor das kommt heraus -- und sowas kommt immer heraus -- dann ist das Image im Eimer.
Die OEM Kunden würden Intel mit einer Klagewelle überziehen von der sie sich nicht mehr erholen werden.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal zu viele Ivys "über" haben oder eine stirbt, ja. Allerdings sind CPUs idR kaum tot zu kriegen.



Hier gibt es bestimmt einige User die eine Ivy CPU ruck zuck kaputt bekommen.


----------



## makthok (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Genau auf was FreezerX abzielt, meine ich auch...

Tri-Gate-Architektur bedeutet außerdem weniger Oberfläche (zum Kühlen), weil 3D, und deshalb weniger Kontaktfläche für den Wärmeaustausch zum Kühler...

meiner Meinung nach wäre es demnach Architektur-bedingt, dass IVY einfach heißer wird... die WLP tut dann ihr übriges noch obendrein...


----------



## P/L (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Rollora schrieb:


> Letzteres ist einfach nur lächerlich:
> Ein Intel Ivy oder Sandy schafft im Standardtakt mehr als du jeden Bulldozer hochtakten kannst.


 
Warum sagst du, dass es lächerlich ist ?! Ich selber haben mir natürlich auch einen Sandy für meinen Gaming PC zugelegt, weil ich weiß, dass AMD da z.Z. nichts entgegensetzen kann. Ich bin da gedanklich schon 2 Schritte weiter. Aus "wenn Intel dies beibehält" kann man eigentlich ableiten, dass ich mich nicht auf den jetzigen Stand beziehe.

Ich bezog mich auf folgendes Szenario: AMD schließt mittelfristig so weit auf, dass sie zumindest im Preis/Leistungs/Verbrauchverhältnis wieder Land sehen. Im Gegensatz zu Intel zahlt man dort auch nicht für "K" Modelle. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Übertakter zwar nur eine kleine Käuferschicht sind, diese aber warscheinlich in der Oberkategorie "Gamer" anzusiedeln sind. Wenn also in diesem Szenario die AMD Modelle besser zu übertakten sind als die Intel Ableger, so hätten sie wieder etwas kompetitves in diesem Bereich.

Es ist natürlich nicht unwarscheinlich, dass AMD ähnliche "Probleme" bei 22nm hat. Welchen Einfluss hat Tri-Gate eigentlich auf die Wärmeentwicklung? WLP statt Lötzinn wird AMD nämlich hoffentlich nicht verwenden.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Sollte einen recht großen haben, da die Packdichte damit ansteigt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Vielleicht hat Intel das mit der WLP so beabsichtigt extra, damit IVY wärmer wird und um Sandy nicht so in den Schatten zustellen.

Würde IVY kühler sein könnte man SB komplett einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Intel das mit der WLP so beabsichtigt extra, damit IVY wärmer wird und um Sandy nicht so in den Schatten zustellen.



Wieso sollte Intel sowas machen?

Meiner Meinung nach geht es einzig darum Kosten zu sparen.
Die Leistungsaufnahme ist gesunken. Ebenso wie die Wärmeabgabe. Wieso also nicht statt Lötzinn nun WLP benutzen?
Ist völlig ausreichen und hat keinen Einfluss auf die Qualität der CPU.
Und ob du die CPU nun auf 4,5 oder 4.9GHz takten kannst ist Intel doch sehr egal.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Intel das mit der WLP so beabsichtigt extra, damit IVY wärmer wird und um Sandy nicht so in den Schatten zustellen.
> 
> Würde IVY kühler sein könnte man SB komplett einstellen.


 
Schwachsinn. Die SB Produktion wird eh bald eingestellt, bzw. massiv runter gefahren. Zumal man ja die Preise eh nicht senkt


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Die SB Produktion wird eh bald eingestellt, bzw. massiv runter gefahren. Zumal man ja die Preise eh nicht senkt


 
In 6 Wochen kosten Sandy CPUs mehr als Ivy CPUs.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2012)

Laut OBR ist nicht die WLP das Problem, zumal WLP unterm HS bei Intel nix Neues sein soll. OBR schreibt von nem Typen aus Finnland, der den HS entfernt hat und Test mit anderen WLPs durchgeführt hat. Es hätten sich keine signifikanten Verbesserungen ergeben. OBR ist der Meinung, der Fehler läge im unausgereiften Produktionsprozess und der kleinen Die Fläche. 

http://www.obr-hardware.com/2012/04/change-tim-on-ivz-die-didnt-help.html?m=1


----------



## ile (28. April 2012)

Cey schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Overclockers.com hat eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht, die die deutlich höheren Kerntemperaturen bei Ivy Bridge plausibel erklären würde. Zwar sei die Leistungsdichte gestiegen - dies sei jedoch nicht der springende Punkt, der für die 20° C Temperaturerhöhung verantwortlich sei. Viel eher läge es wohl daran, dass Intel zwischen Die und Heatspreader Wärmeleitpaste anstatt Lötzinn platziert hat. Dies führe zu einer deutlich schlechteren Wärmeabfuhr und würde damit genau die Probleme verursachen, die beim Übertakten auftreten: Trotz geringer Gesamtwärmeleistung von Ivy Bridge werden die Kerne deutlich wärmer beim Übertakten, weil die Wärme vom Die nicht effektiv an den Kühler abgeführt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Unverschämt von Intel!


----------



## mmayr (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Hehe, bin ich glücklich mit meiner Sandy!


----------



## Infernalracing (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Die SB Produktion wird eh bald eingestellt, bzw. massiv runter gefahren. Zumal man ja die Preise eh nicht senkt


Er meinte wohl Eher die Sandy's auf dem Sockel 2011.
Anders ergebe es ja keinen Sinn!?!?!?!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Grund für die sehr hohen Temps bei starker Übertaktung muss also woanders liegen - und da ist doch die viel höhere Packungsdichte der Transistoren plus der massiv geschrumpfte Die Kandidat Nummer 1.


 Erklärts aber auch nicht "ganz". Ist ja nicht der erste Shrink der IT-Geschichte, die Packdichte der Transistoren steigt immer weiter, wenn dieser Effekt mit der höheren Wärmeabgabe aufgrund gestiegener Packdichte bei jedem Shrink aufgetaucht wäre, müsste jede CPU heute ja von Haus aus abrauchen ... wobei ich mir so endlich die Entstehungsgeschichte von Netburst aka Die Herdplatte erklären könnte. (Ausserdem sollte die geringere Kern-Spannung das eigentlich einigermassen kompensieren ...) 


Intels Trick mit der WLP - also der schlechteren Weiterleitung der Wärme nach aussen - dürfte daher auch einen Gutteil zu beitragen ... Marc soll sein Folterset aus dem Keller holen und mal machen!


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Genau DAS ist aber das Problem. Die Spannung sinkt nicht weit genug ab, um die höhere Packdichte auszugleichen, zumal eben nicht nur der normale Shrink kommt, sondern Trigate dazu, was die Packdichte, soweit ich das verstanden habe, nochmals erhöht. Das in Summe ist eben verantwortlich für den Temperaturanstieg. Zumal das Problem mit der nur noch wenig absinkenden Spannung noch weitaus schlimmer wird in den zukünftigen Shrinks. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs dazu von Intel oder TSMC auch mal einen schönen Foliensatz dazu. Kann aber auch von jemandem anderes gewesen sein.

Die WLP ist dabei ziemlich Jacke wie Hose. Das sollte doch nach dem Test, auf den sich OBR auch bezieht hoffentlich nun klar sein.


----------



## Ripcord (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Die Frage ist doch: Warum überhaupt einen Heatspreader bei den Desktop CPU's? Hab hier einen i5 und einen i7 von meinem Notebook (sb) und die haben beide keinen. Bei einer TDP von 35-45 Watt und ohne Heatspreader wären das OC Bomben! Leider passt kein Thermalright Kühler drauf 


Ach ja, Pins haben die CPU's auch noch, gute alte Zeit ^^


----------



## scudmissile (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

ACHTUNG !!!
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist anscheinend doch nicht schuld  -  hier ein Test ohne Heatspreader:

[PCEvaluation] Intel i7 3770K Temperature Measured Without IHS

i7-3770k tested with IHS removed. Results? - AnandTech Forums


----------



## Cuddleman (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal zu viele Ivys "über" haben oder eine stirbt, ja. Allerdings sind CPUs idR kaum tot zu kriegen.


 
Dazu gab es doch mal so eine Rubrik, bei der bewußt von Euch Hardware zerstört wurde!

Laßt doch, in dem Zusammenhang, mal einen "Sterben", wobei dann auch noch verwertbare Daten herauskommen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*

Wir haben nie bewusst Hardware zerstört, es sei denn, sie war bereits defekt.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben nie bewusst Hardware zerstört, es sei denn, sie war bereits defekt.


 
Habt ihr denn in der Redaktion schon CPUs ohne Deckel getestet? Also tatsächlich den HS abgemacht und geguckt was ohne machbar ist?


----------



## Airboume (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



scudmissile schrieb:


> ACHTUNG !!!
> Die Wärmeleitpaste ist anscheinend doch nicht schuld  -  hier ein Test ohne Heatspreader:
> 
> [PCEvaluation] Intel i7 3770K Temperature Measured Without IHS
> ...


 Okay, das ist schön zu wissen. Danke für die Links 
Aber heißt das dann, dass Ivy nichts für 4,5GHz+ ist?
Würd mich mal interessieren, wie das mit einer guten Wakü aussieht..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist aber das Problem. Die Spannung sinkt nicht weit genug ab, um die höhere Packdichte auszugleichen, zumal eben nicht nur der normale Shrink kommt, sondern Trigate dazu, was die Packdichte, soweit ich das verstanden habe, nochmals erhöht. Das in Summe ist eben verantwortlich für den Temperaturanstieg. Zumal das Problem mit der nur noch wenig absinkenden Spannung noch weitaus schlimmer wird in den zukünftigen Shrinks. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs dazu von Intel oder TSMC auch mal einen schönen Foliensatz dazu. Kann aber auch von jemandem anderes gewesen sein.
> 
> Die WLP ist dabei ziemlich Jacke wie Hose. Das sollte doch nach dem Test, auf den sich OBR auch bezieht hoffentlich nun klar sein.


 Mh, stimmt, dass die Spannung nur geringfügig gesunken ist und Intels TriGate-Fertigung hab ich nicht bedacht ... kann Intel ja auch *noch* egal sein, da die @ Default ja nix verkaufen das jenseits von 4 Ghz getaktet ist, allerdings könnte das wirklich kritisch werden nach dem (über)nächsten Shrink. 

Was Ivy nun betrifft ist das schade, dachte eigentlich man hätte was von den paar Watt weniger die die Dinger aufnehmen (ausser wenige Euro weniger auf der Stromrechnug), in Form von besser taktbaren Chips .... :-/


----------



## Cuddleman (28. April 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge wirklich so heiß wird*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben nie bewusst Hardware zerstört, es sei denn, sie war bereits defekt.



PCGH in Gefahr: Der brennende PC - ungekürztes Video


----------

